

Google launches stand-alone contacts manager - vladocar
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10233244-2.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Webware

======
Jakob
Title should read "Google provides an easier URL to
<http://mail.google.com/mail/contacts/ui/ContactManager> (since April)"

Sorry for the sarcasm but sth like this is also stated in one of the first
comments.

